# whats handgun has best accuracy



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

i know i have did alot of posts but im trying to learn as much as i can on pistols so what handgun manufacturer has the most reliable, has best accuracy at mid-long range(15-100yards) what caliber has best accuracy would a glock, s&w m&p, fn 5-7, sig p250 full size, h&k usp or mk23, be good choices because id like a pistol that i could mount a micro reflex red dot on the slide not on any mounting bracket for compitition shooting i know the proper grip and stance and shooting techniques of firing a handgun im 17 now and have ben practicing with real and airsoft for the past couple of years so im looking for a gun to do competitions


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Being very accurate at 200 yards will be one heck of a task with any handgun.

To put a red dot on you will need a bracket unless you plan on using a revolver, unless I am missing something.

Have you thought about a rifle/carbine?

Edit to add: found said gun..... Joker.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> Being very accurate at 200 yards will be one heck of a task with any handgun.


Unless you're Martin Riggs from Lethal Weapon!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Unless you're Martin Riggs from Lethal Weapon!


IIRC, he had a laser about the size of a Maglite, like the Terminator.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Or when Bruce willis shot a power line to destroy a helicopter with a snub nose in Die Hard 3


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Unless you're Martin Riggs from Lethal Weapon!


who, said character, for a supposed gun expert spouts the most rediculous hollywood lies.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

forget the gun and work on your grammar first...


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

MonsterB said:


> forget the gun and work on your grammar first...


:buttkick: OUCH!...but true.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> IIRC, he had a laser about the size of a Maglite, like the Terminator.


Just in LW4. The others were all iron sights. He's the man!!! :smt033


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Apparently NIADHF doesn't know what a joke is.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, is it OK with you guys if I try to answer the OP's question?

The most accurate handgun is *the one you practice with the most*. Period.

Short of an extremely well tweaked bullseye gun, all from-the-factory pistols are about equally accurate.
Some are slightly more inherently accurate than others, but at handgun-defense distances, they're all alike.


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to go with Steve on this one. The gun that feels most comfortable and shoots the best for you is the most accurate hand gun.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, is it OK with you guys if I try to answer the OP's question?
> 
> The most accurate handgun is *the one you practice with the most*. Period.
> 
> ...


Steve, well said. I agree 100%.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Please also practice correctly and try to establish a good solid fundimental routine. Practice does not make perfect ....perfect practice makes perfect. I could not agree more, the gun you practice with and have the best results with the most will be your most accurate gun.

All major brands make very good weapons and learning to hold the gun correctly, pull the trigger correctly, stand correctly, and use the site correctly will do so much more for you then just buying a (insert brand here) weapon because they are the accurate...est gun. 

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fiveseven said:


> i know i have did alot of posts but im trying to learn as much as i can on pistols so what handgun manufacturer has the most reliable, has best accuracy at mid-long range(60-200yards)


Anything past 50 yards is pretty much "out of range" for a pistol, unless shooting one big ass pistol from a rest and using a magnifying optic. At 100 yards, if you know what you're doing and shooting a large enough target you'll be lucky to hit the target half the time. Anything past 25 yards is a shot I would not want to make with a handgun.



> what caliber has best accuracy


 All of your service calibers are about equal in the accuracy dept.



> would a glock, s&w m&p, fn 5-7, sig p250 full size, h&k usp or mk23, be good choices because id like a pistol that i could mount a micro reflex red dot on the slide not on any mounting bracket for compitition shooting and military when i join in a few years


The MK23 is a novelty gun, leave it at that. The 5-7 lacks any real stopping power, prime example:
Gunman Kills 12, Wounds 31., had the guy been using a high capacity 9mm with +P JHPs, the numbers probably would have been different. Again, it's a novelty gun. The Glock, M&P, Sig 250, and USP are all fine handguns.

Unless you're shooting IPSC or Bullseye, the red dot may not be allowed. Skip the accessories until you know how to shoot. If you DO choose to add a red dot, they all need a bracket or mount of some sort, but they do have them that fit in the slide's rear sight cut. Also, in the Military you don't have red dots on your pistol, and you're not even going to have a pistol in the first place unless you are super secret squirrel Delta guy etc. or an Officer. If you're rank and file enlisted you don't rate a pistol until you become senior enlisted unless you fall into one of the few billets (aka JOBS) that rates a pistol as your primary weapon.


----------



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

yea i know how to fire a gun i know its the shooter and 200 yards was a misspell i meant 100 yards and red dot i mean if you ever seen the ipsc guns or the www.genmay.com/showthread.php?t=802490/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fiveseven said:


> yea i know how to fire a gun i know its the shooter and 200 yards was a misspell i meant 100 yards and red dot i mean if you ever seen the ipsc guns or the www.genmay.com/showthread.php?t=802490/


Anyone can "fire a gun" doing so in a proficient manner is something else entirely.

I got your drift on the red dot, they still aren't allowed in some types of gaming and sure as hell aren't used in the Military on pistols.

If you want a red dot that doesn't require some big fugly rail mount or excessive machining of the slide, check out the Burris Fast Fire

300232	FastFire II with Picatinny Mount
300233	FastFire II, no Mount
410335	Mount - Picatinny / Weaver for FastFire and FastFire II 
410330	Mount - Picatinny Protector for FastFire and FastFire II
410321	Mount - 1911 Standard 
410322	Mount - 1911 Novak 
410323	Mount - Kimber Standard & Bomar 
410324	Mount - Beretta 92, 96, 90-TWO, Cougar & Taurus PT99
410325	Mount - Beretta PX4 Storm
410326	Mount - Glock all 
410327	Mount - Sig Sauer P226 
410328	Mount - Springfield XD 
410329 Mount - Ruger Mark I, II, III
410331 Mount - Sako Rifles (requires Picatinny Mount) 
410332	Mount - Ruger rifles, Super Redhawk, Super Blackhawk Hunter
410333 Mount - Marlin 336, 444, 1895 pre-drilled and tapped
410334 Mount - Winchester M94 pre-drilled and tapped


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

+1 VAMarine

For me Revolvers are more accurate in SA than auto's, just for me.

Handguns are normally for short range shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmmmm???...:reading:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> ...Handguns are normally for short range shooting.


...That said, I must note (for fun) that after-practice enjoyment used to include "aimed" _offhand_ fire at a couple of very large rocks. One was at about 250 yards, and the other at about 400 yards. The weapons of choice were full-size, .45 ACP, M1911s.
Most of us, me included, could regularly hit the 250-yard rock...after a couple of "ranging" shots. (I normally was hitting it continually starting with my third or fourth shot.)
The best pistol shots among us could do the same trick on the 400-yard rock, too! (Not me. I could only achieve occasional, unpredictable hits.)

This was mere fun, and not serious practice.
I believe that there is no point in engaging a target with a pistol at distances greater than 30 or 40 yards. At that amount of separation, you would be better off either running away or retreating temporarily in order to execute a closer-range flanking maneuver.
Further, I believe that there is no point in engaging a threat with your defensive handgun at distances exceeding 25 yards, both because you already have enough distance to allow evasion and because there will arise a legal question if the BG is not already advancing upon you and shortening that distance.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you are going to join the military - start practicing with the beretta 92fs
one of the most tested guns in history for torture testing before the army picked it
maybe that's the answer to your question - that is out to 25yds
as said before - anything over 25 yds in a pistol must be one of the S&W hunter long barrell beasts

wanna try revising your question in a new thread?


----------

